# Any one know a good reptile vet near St Albans, Herts



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

As above really. Looking for a good reptile vet near st albans, hertfordshire.

Anyone able to recormend any?


----------



## Gina. (Sep 9, 2009)

I haven't been there personally, but nine lives in redbourn was reccomended to me..


----------



## DavidR (Mar 19, 2008)

> I haven't been there personally, but nine lives in redbourn was reccomended to me..


I have been and can thoroughly recommend nine lives. As well as being a good reptile vet, the treatment price is very reasonable.

David.


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

Fantastic, thank you


----------

